# Turfle!!!



## Turfle (Dec 30, 2007)

*[align=justify]Hi there! My name is Turfle! I am a new rat in the home of my humans, Hannah, Dawn and Eirikr. I am only 4 months old but already pretty amazing. 8) I am an American Blue rat and I have a cute little white patch on my chest. My human, Hannah wants to shoe me, but I am not too sure of that, although, I love to be held. I am the only rat in my human's house, but I have alot of cool toys for me to play with and entertain me. I think I like it here! Thanks for letting me introduce myself! Have a great day! *


----------



## MatG (Dec 30, 2007)

You need to get a friend Turfle! You will love it


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice to meet you! ~ Cinna-Bun and Mouse


----------



## Turfle (Dec 30, 2007)

OMG!! I just reread my entry and realized I typed "shoe" when I meant "Show". Good grief I can NOT believe I did that! YIKES! I would love to get a friend for Turfle but it is my hubbster who is reluctant to get another. I am still working on him but I know it probably will not be long. He is getting rather attached to her! LOL


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi from Pookie and Scrumph (plus their human pets). Love the name Turfle! Now all we need is pictures!!!


----------



## Turfle (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Dragonegg! There are photos! Please check it out. Turfle the Magnificent! Thanks also for the HI!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't see the photos on your post! Help!


----------



## Turfle (Dec 30, 2007)

OOOPsss...sorry....here are some photos!!


----------



## Turfle (Dec 30, 2007)

:? Hmmm that didn't really work huh! Ok let's try this.......

http://dragonphenx.deviantart.com/gallery/ there are some cute photos of our sweety there. I hope you like. There are also some examples of my artwork there too....


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

still no photos or links...


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i don't about the other posts there was no link to anything when i went to check if the code was right. the last one is a link to a site not a link to any one picture so the







code does not work for it.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------



## Turfle (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks dragonegg. BTW I love your nickname. We are going to add another female to give Turfle a playmate when we are not around. I will get photos and a description when we get her. I CANT WAIT!!!! I think I am addicted to rats!!!


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

Welcome Turfle! A big hello from Milo, Roxie and our human!


----------

